# In the shop yet again



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Well My GTO is back in the shop Yet again. It has had 4 belts put on, glove box worked one, and fabric glued back on, new solenoids in shifter… I think that is all as of now…

Well I took it in this morning to a different dealer (other was a joke and just kept putting belts on it and not fixing the problem) The belts were squealing, AC not getting cold, Hard to shift, and My horn honks when it feels like it (I know sounds crazy but it does) They started on the Transmission and they are tearing it apart to find out what is really wrong with it. (This dealership is GREAT)

I am wondering if anyone has had and mysterious horn honking issues. I will be driving down the road and out of no where it honks. Crazy I know!:confused They are supposed to check all the wiring to make sure everything is hooked up properly. 

Let me know if anyone has had any of the same issues! 

Buy the GTO still ROCKS!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What problems are you having with the belt?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The constant squealing of the belts to me indicate a possible bearing problem. If your A/C is not getting cold it could be the bearing is seizing and not supplying power to the unit. Have they inspected the compressor? Have they throughly checked all the pullies for any kind of damage or looseness? After 4 tries, you'd think the belt is not the issue.

As far as the horn, could be a short in the wiring or mis-wiring or even + and - wires touching each other. That is pretty straight forward schematic reading.

At least you are keeping your composure... hang in there.*


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Leave it to GTOJudge to come in and add his two senses. 

With the belts yes you are correct they are not the problem, but to immediately jump to the conclusion of the compressor, other than the AC not getting cold is quite a big jump cosidering you didn't even mention checking fuses on the compressor. I no several GTO owners, nobody with an AC Comp problem. 

The horn honking could be one of a million things, that can really only be discovered through a process of elimination by testing. No matter how good a dealer is a random car honking problem is not an easy one to take in. FIrst the people behind the counter are going to think your crazy off the bat, whether or not they act to believe when you are present. Second they are going to avoid this sort of problem, by fixing things one at a time until you stop coming back (whether the problem is solved or you just quit coming back due to frusteration). Notice you were very quick to say it could be this or that, but isnt the the horn also a part of the alarm system, which is a sensor based program? Let us face this GTOJudge you were trying to help, but cars have changed a lot. Obviously your diagnostic practices have not.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The horn circuit is controlled by the BCM. That's where the problem more than likely is. Because the horn is BCM contolled, a fault code may have been stored in the BCM. I also wouldn't rule out the under hood fuse block, either. I have replaced these from time to time for intermittant internal shorts. Thing is, to trace this problem, your probably gonna have to duplicate it.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Yep, mine has had the mysterious horn honking problem ever since it was brand new. Got 34,000 miles on it now and the problem is still there. What I have noticed, however, is that it never honks when outside temperatures are below 95 degrees but when the outside temps are oppressively hot it will happen infrequently. Since the car was new, I suppose the horn has gone off maybe twenty times on it's own with a brief toot.

Someone suggested that perhaps the circuitry is picking up some RF interference but my personal diagnosis is that the heat is causing some problem with the computer. Since it only occurs infrequently, there is no point in taking the car to the dealer because unless the problem occurs while the dealer has it, he will have no chance to find it. Oh well. -Jim



2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Well My GTO is back in the shop Yet again. It has had 4 belts put on, glove box worked one, and fabric glued back on, new solenoids in shifter… I think that is all as of now…
> 
> Well I took it in this morning to a different dealer (other was a joke and just kept putting belts on it and not fixing the problem) The belts were squealing, AC not getting cold, Hard to shift, and My horn honks when it feels like it (I know sounds crazy but it does) They started on the Transmission and they are tearing it apart to find out what is really wrong with it. (This dealership is GREAT)
> 
> ...


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

05GTO said:


> What problems are you having with the belt?


The belts keep squealing. The last dealer I took it to just kept putting belts on it. This dealer that I am going to now said WOW there have been 4 belts put on. There is a bigger problem than just changing the belts. 



GTO judge said:


> *The constant squealing of the belts to me indicate a possible bearing problem. If your A/C is not getting cold it could be the bearing is seizing and not supplying power to the unit. Have they inspected the compressor? Have they throughly checked all the pullies for any kind of damage or looseness? After 4 tries, you'd think the belt is not the issue.
> 
> As far as the horn, could be a short in the wiring or mis-wiring or even + and - wires touching each other. That is pretty straight forward schematic reading.
> 
> At least you are keeping your composure... hang in there.*


Now that I think about it, the AC could have something to do with the belts. They have replaced the AC belt I think once. It is not always the same belt that they changed… The last dealer never said they checked the compressor or the pullies… they just put belts on. This dealer is actually looking at them. 

As for the horn, I asked them to check the wiring to at least make sure everything is wired right. We will see what happens whenever I get my car back.



PEARL JAM said:


> The horn circuit is controlled by the BCM. That's where the problem more than likely is. Because the horn is BCM contolled, a fault code may have been stored in the BCM. I also wouldn't rule out the under hood fuse block, either. I have replaced these from time to time for intermittant internal shorts. Thing is, to trace this problem, your probably gonna have to duplicate it.


I will maybe say something to them about the fuses etc if they cant find a problem. 



Cottonfarmer said:


> Yep, mine has had the mysterious horn honking problem ever since it was brand new. Got 34,000 miles on it now and the problem is still there. What I have noticed, however, is that it never honks when outside temperatures are below 95 degrees but when the outside temps are oppressively hot it will happen infrequently. Since the car was new, I suppose the horn has gone off maybe twenty times on it's own with a brief toot.
> 
> Someone suggested that perhaps the circuitry is picking up some RF interference but my personal diagnosis is that the heat is causing some problem with the computer. Since it only occurs infrequently, there is no point in taking the car to the dealer because unless the problem occurs while the dealer has it, he will have no chance to find it. Oh well. -Jim


WOW it is nice to hear that someone has ONE of the same problems lol. I cant say my horn does it when it is above 95 degrees. Well then again I have not really paid attention to the temp… I try to look at my speed and it is not the same. One day I cant be going 2 MPH and the next 65. 


Heck maybe I will just print this whole forum out and give it to the dealership. Lol Thank you all for your input. I will keep you all up to-date. Hope I get it back soon, I am driving a Malibu


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

GTOs are rare enough, but 2 horny PBM GTOs? What are the chances???

I'm sorry for your misfortunes, hope they find it right, my money is on the BCM and compressor/crappy belt installation techniques. Anytime new belts are installed, they may have to be tightened after break-in.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> Leave it to GTOJudge to come in and add his two senses.
> 
> With the belts yes you are correct they are not the problem, but to immediately jump to the conclusion of the compressor, other than the AC not getting cold is quite a big jump cosidering you didn't even mention checking fuses on the compressor. I no several GTO owners, nobody with an AC Comp problem.


WTF???? This guy is trying to help and you slam him? Hate to say it, but squealing belts and a faulty A/C leads logically to exactly what he said. The compressor may have a bad bearing- - -at least it's a good place to start rather than just throwing another belt on it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

noz34me said:


> WTF???? This guy is trying to help and you slam him? Hate to say it, but squealing belts and a faulty A/C leads logically to exactly what he said. The compressor may have a bad bearing- - -at least it's a good place to start rather than just throwing another belt on it.


Did I miss something? 

Well I have my car back for right now.... They have to order the parts for the Transmission and a new belt. They said that when they take the old belt off they will inspect the pullies closer. They said that normally it is a little paint on them from the factory that needs cleaned off or someone tried to put belt dressing on them to shut them up. BUt they are going to look at this closer when it is taken back in.

As for the horn.... no luck. I guess they looked at the wiring and everything looked fine. We will see....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

2005_GTO_Girl,

Regarding the belt problem, did you or someone (previous owner) install a 25% underdrive pulley? I had the same problem after changing my UD pulley and had to change to (shorter) Dayco belts p/n 760K6 and 405K4.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> WOW it is nice to hear that someone has ONE of the same problems lol. I cant say my horn does it when it is above 95 degrees. Well then again I have not really paid attention to the temp… I try to look at my speed and it is not the same. One day I cant be going 2 MPH and the next 65.


My horn has never sounded off by itself in either the fall, winter or spring. Just during the summer when it is hot. That's why I say it is temp related. I bought my GTO in July of '05 and the first time it did it was about 4 days after buying the car. Did it again maybe 4 or 5 more times that summer. Cooled off and no problem until the following summer and it started doing it again. This summer it has tooted maybe 3 or 3 times so far. Gotta be somehow related to the temperature and probably the computer. -Jim


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are your belts being chewed up? I wonder if your crank pulley is on all the way. You might have a faulty BCM causing your horn to honk and your A/C not to work.:confused 

Is their a prize whomever guess the right problem?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

dcarlock said:


> Let us face this GTOJudge you were trying to help, but cars have changed a lot. Obviously your diagnostic practices have not.


wtf

You know what -- you need a serious a$$ beating. You say you’re this and that, but you don’t even know when to use you’re or your. You are a 101% *******.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Did I miss something?


*
Naaaaaa you didn't miss anything, just guys trying to help pinpoint possible solutions for you. I am wondering how many belts it is going to take before they realize it is MOST probably something else. 

Try this..... This is an "OLD SCHOOL" way of quick diagnosis.... Get yourself a long handled screw driver or breaker bar and put it on the top of the Air Conditioner Compressor just behind the pulley SAFELY away from the belt and pulley. As the car is running put your ear to the tip of the handle while holding the screwdriver securely. If there is a bad bearing you will probably hear it being magnified through the handle to your ear. If the problem is in the compressor i.e. a bad bearing, you will hear the squealing highly magnified and a possible crunching sound from a damaged bearing. If you don't hear this, you can almost rule out a bad bearing. 

Also, there is oil in the A/C compressor I was told, to lube the bearings, etc when my A/C was inspected it was found that the oil in there was low. Maybe this is the case for you. Perhaps when the bearing gets hot from lack of full lubrication it is squealing?

As far as the horn....If the wiring was ruled out as the problem, maybe then the problem is in the steering wheel itself?*


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> As for the horn.... no luck. I guess they looked at the wiring and everything looked fine. We will see....


Maybe I misinterpreted, but it appeared GTO Judge offered a rational explanation of what MIGHT be your problem, only to be criticized in a semi-illiterate response. 

If that was not the case, then my bad.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Maybe I misinterpreted, but it appeared GTO Judge offered a rational explanation of what MIGHT be your problem, only to be criticized in a semi-illiterate response.
> 
> If that was not the case, then my bad.


*You didn't misinterpret...it goes back to the 80K I am asking for my car* :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Regarding the belt problem, did you or someone (previous owner) install a 25% underdrive pulley? I had the same problem after changing my UD pulley and had to change to (shorter) Dayco belts p/n 760K6 and 405K4.


I have not installed anything on it… not sure about the previous owner. To look to see if it has a UD pulley what do I need to do?




Cottonfarmer said:


> My horn has never sounded off by itself in either the fall, winter or spring. Just during the summer when it is hot. That's why I say it is temp related. I bought my GTO in July of '05 and the first time it did it was about 4 days after buying the car. Did it again maybe 4 or 5 more times that summer. Cooled off and no problem until the following summer and it started doing it again. This summer it has tooted maybe 3 or 3 times so far. Gotta be somehow related to the temperature and probably the computer. -Jim


Well yeah I did get my car in Nov. of last year and it has only did it during the summer so far. Maybe I will mention that to the dealership when I take it back it. Mine has done it a lot this summer… probably over 10 times. Then again I live in ohio and it has been getting hot.




gm4life said:


> Are your belts being chewed up? I wonder if your crank pulley is on all the way. You might have a faulty BCM causing your horn to honk and your A/C not to work.:confused
> 
> Is their a prize whomever guess the right problem?


The belts are not being chewed up. You all keep talking about a BCM… what is that. I am new at this 

No prize just the satisfaction that you got it right. But I really appreciate everyone’s input and ideas. It means a lot!!



GTO judge said:


> *
> As far as the horn....If the wiring was ruled out as the problem, maybe then the problem is in the steering wheel itself?*


I think I will mention the steering wheel and the hot weather to the dealership when I take it back in for the transmission. Shouldn’t be too long before they get the parts in. I hope.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend of mine had a A/C problem with his 04 Tahoe one day he turned on his A/C nothing, so when he got home he notice that the A/C belt was missing. So he replaced the belt turned on the A/C and notice that the belt would flop alot, hoping that it wasn't the compressor he replaced the tensonor. Samething happen again, so he tried to remove some refrigerant to see maybe the system is overcharged. Stll nothing so he had to relace the A/C compressor. It is hard to diagnose a car over the internet all we can do is guess what the problem is. 
Also would I like to know, did the squeal all the time or only when you turn on the A/C? The compressor pulley free-wheels until you turn on you A/C it engages a clutch in your pulley assy. One way we check compressors was to trun the face of it by hand to see if it was seized. 
Just like *GTO judge *has said they need to check the A/C oil the only way to do that is to pull the system down and drain everything of refrigerant because the oil and the refigerant is mixed it also has to be pored out of the compressor, filter dryer, ect. So they have to make sure that the oil to refrigrant ratio is the same before another compressor goes on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> The belts are not being chewed up. You all keep talking about a BCM… what is that. I am new at this
> 
> No prize just the satisfaction that you got it right. But I really appreciate everyone’s input and ideas. It means a lot!!


The BCM(Body Control Module) is one of the computers in the car, it controls almost everything and it holds the security codes too, it works with the ECM. It is responsable for unlocking doors, turning on your A/C, fans, lights, your alarm, a long list of things.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I am starting to think that it is not the belt anymore that is messing up the AC. But then again I have no idea.

The condenser had some build up on it and they cleaned that up. It was just a little low on the refrigerant … suppose to have 1.75 lb and it had 1.70.. not a big deal but they filled it. So I guess it was the build-up. As for the belt I guess it has a lot of build up on it… not sure why or how…I don’t put anything on them since I have the factory warranty. But They are ordering a new belt and then going to check out the pulleys when I take it back in.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

gm4life said:


> The BCM(Body Control Module) is one of the computers in the car, it controls almost everything and it holds the security codes too, it works with the ECM. It is responsable for unlocking doors, turning on your A/C, fans, lights, your alarm, a long list of things.


Oh I see.. so if it was that shouldnt the dealership (key word SHOULDNT) look at that and have a way to check it.:confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *You didn't misinterpret...it goes back to the 80K I am asking for my car* :willy: :willy: :willy:


Guess I haven't been reading every post. As far as I'm concerned you can ask $80 million for your car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Guess I haven't been reading every post. As far as I'm concerned you can ask $80 million for your car.


*If the price of the SAP keeps going up I just might. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> Leave it to GTOJudge to come in and add his two senses.
> 
> With the belts yes you are correct they are not the problem, but to immediately jump to the conclusion of the compressor, other than the AC not getting cold is quite a big jump cosidering you didn't even mention checking fuses on the compressor. I no several GTO owners, nobody with an AC Comp problem.
> 
> The horn honking could be one of a million things, that can really only be discovered through a process of elimination by testing. No matter how good a dealer is a random car honking problem is not an easy one to take in. FIrst the people behind the counter are going to think your crazy off the bat, whether or not they act to believe when you are present. Second they are going to avoid this sort of problem, by fixing things one at a time until you stop coming back (whether the problem is solved or you just quit coming back due to frusteration). Notice you were very quick to say it could be this or that, but isnt the the horn also a part of the alarm system, which is a sensor based program? Let us face this GTOJudge you were trying to help, but cars have changed a lot. Obviously your diagnostic practices have not.


Can we name this dcarlock idiot of the year? Only reading two threads in the last two days and this is an easy one.

Get some savvy big guy. A world full of many good people and low-lifes like yourself always seem to always come out of the woodwork.


----------



## brazengto/06 (Sep 18, 2006)

*horn*

Hello all, I have had my horn do it a few times now and it was hot outside. How ever I had lots wrong with my 06, just one of those things, still wont get rid of her...:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Can we name this dcarlock idiot of the year? Only reading two threads in the last two days and this is an easy one.
> 
> Get some savvy big guy. A world full of many good people and low-lifes like yourself always seem to always come out of the woodwork.


*The list grows........*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Talked to a friend of mine (VERY knoledgable Pontiac guy) about the horn problem. He said he had seen this before and said the reason for that is the metalized air bag tag is contacting steering column components. The wheel needs to be pulled off and tag removed or covered up. It mostly happens in very hot weather. 

Hope this helps.:cool


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*My son evidently visited this thread*

I could just change my screen name and move on with life, but my son took it upon himself to take advantage of my auto login in my IE7. He made all these posts here, and I never posted here. I am a very mature guy who is here to make friends and would never right a post like that to anyone no matter what the situation. I apologize, and am embarassed for his actions, but what can I do... Just here to talk Pontiac, enough said.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Talked to a friend of mine (VERY knoledgable Pontiac guy) about the horn problem. He said he had seen this before and said the reason for that is the metalized air bag tag is contacting steering column components. The wheel needs to be pulled off and tag removed or covered up. It mostly happens in very hot weather.
> 
> Hope this helps.:cool


Makes a lot of sense, as heat can cause displacement alteration in plastics.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Talked to a friend of mine (VERY knoledgable Pontiac guy) about the horn problem. He said he had seen this before and said the reason for that is the metalized air bag tag is contacting steering column components. The wheel needs to be pulled off and tag removed or covered up. It mostly happens in very hot weather.
> 
> Hope this helps.:cool


Wow, you know how many people you may have just helped with that post? Very good info.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Talked to a friend of mine (VERY knoledgable Pontiac guy) about the horn problem. He said he had seen this before and said the reason for that is the metalized air bag tag is contacting steering column components. The wheel needs to be pulled off and tag removed or covered up. It mostly happens in very hot weather.
> 
> Hope this helps.:cool


Great I will run this by them and see if they will check it. I am so excited with all the ideas everyone is bringing up. I’m excited now!!!! I love my car and I just want it to be right!!! arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I’m excited now!!!! I love my car and I just want it to be right!!! arty:


I like to see that positve attitude . Sometimes you see people that if something happens to their car they get upset dogg the car the company wanting to sell the car whatever. But a car is a manmade mechnical thing that will have problems some will have problems sooner or later. Yeah at times it can become an inconvenience but move on its expected. Good luck.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I am trying to be. I LOVE my car. It was my dream car when I first saw it. Finally got one and having trouble. Some of the poeple I work with keep saying crap about that is why I will not by american made cars. It gets SO old. I'm sure Non-american cars never have problems and run perfect all the time. NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Yeah I am trying to be. I LOVE my car. It was my dream car when I first saw it. Finally got one and having trouble. Some of the poeple I work with keep saying crap about that is why I will not by american made cars. It gets SO old. I'm sure Non-american cars never have problems and run perfect all the time. NOT!!!!!!!!


Yeah I hear that all the time too... my wife had a honda in the early 1980's and it had its moments, but once it went over 125k I started to run into problems, and it really got expensive for replacement parts. I really cannot understand all this hype with Jap cars.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

dcarlock said:


> Yeah I hear that all the time too... my wife had a honda in the early 1980's and it had its moments, but once it went over 125k I started to run into problems, and it really got expensive for replacement parts. I really cannot understand all this hype with Jap cars.


Me either... and want a car that runs great and looks great. Maybe the Jap car run good i dont know... never owned on and dont plan on it. I dont think in my opinion anything looks better than most GM car. I dont know... im a GM girl though. always have been.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Talked to a friend of mine (VERY knoledgable Pontiac guy) about the horn problem. He said he had seen this before and said the reason for that is the metalized air bag tag is contacting steering column components. The wheel needs to be pulled off and tag removed or covered up. It mostly happens in very hot weather.
> 
> Hope this helps.:cool


*
ahhhhhhhhhh, the ole' metal tag in the air bag steering wheel trick....

....Maxwell Smart Secret Agent 86....... 1966.  *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Well i dropped my car off this morning and it will probably be in a few days. They are taring into the transmission to see if they can find out what is wrong, and they are going to look more closely at the pulleys to see why the belts are squealing, and i get the ghost out of my horn haha.:rofl: they said they that seen the other cars' horn honk on its own before so we will see...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Well i dropped my car off this morning and it will probably be in a few days. They are taring into the transmission to see if they can find out what is wrong, and they are going to look more closely at the pulleys to see why the belts are squealing, and i get the ghost out of my horn haha.:rofl: they said they that seen the other cars' horn honk on its own before so we will see...


Keep us posted


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Some of the poeple I work with keep saying crap about that is why I will not by american made cars. It gets SO old. I'm sure Non-american cars never have problems and run perfect all the time. NOT!!!!!!!!


GTO Girl,
Hope they get it done right this time. Good luck!

FYI, our GTO's aren't made in US of A either. Assembled in OZ with an LS2 engine built in Canada and manual trans made in Mexico (not sure about the auto). That said, so what! The drive train is from North America and the car is built by an American based multi national corporation's foreign subsidiary ... and that subsidiary is located in a country that is our closest cultural partner on this sphere we call earth. Despite what your snobby sounding coworkers think, most auto manufactures are multinational corporations with highly automated production plants inside and outside their respective country of incorporation. Many have assembly facilities located in the good ole USA, along with sub component manufactures.

It doesn't matter who makes the car or where its manufactured, all forms of complex machinery are destined to fail. As you have done, if we truly love the car all we need to do is get the problem resolved and look beyond the minor inconvenience by enjoying the ride the rest of the time we own em. If its a chronic repeat problem that goes beyond minor annoyance, get rid of it and buy another one. :cheers 

Red


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Red,
I need you to come and talk to some of the people i work with. haha! Yes, I try to tell them that all cars do have their problems one day or another... it's not just the US cars.. of course they say well my honda has never been in the shop. Well good for you.. My GTO will still leave you in the dust even though it has been in the shop tons of times. It just gets so old. everyone is entitles to get what car they what at any time... and it they are paying for it and love it why is it anyone elses business?! 

As of now though... no work on my car.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I see plenty of Hondas on the side of the road. :cool


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

dcarlock said:


> I could just change my screen name and move on with life, but my son took it upon himself to take advantage of my auto login in my IE7. He made all these posts here, and I never posted here. I am a very mature guy who is here to make friends and would never right a post like that to anyone no matter what the situation. I apologize, and am embarassed for his actions, but what can I do... Just here to talk Pontiac, enough said.


Hmmm.. . I still think it is the same guy, now trying to cover his Arse....


"to make friends and would never right" <== Shouldn't that be write


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

*Oh snap He did it before*

Friends don't let friends drive FART CANS!


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

My horn also does what everyone else has described. :willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Red,
> I need you to come and talk to some of the people i work with. haha! Yes, I try to tell them that all cars do have their problems one day or another... it's not just the US cars.. of course they say well my honda has never been in the shop. Well good for you.. My GTO will still leave you in the dust even though it has been in the shop tons of times. It just gets so old. everyone is entitles to get what car they what at any time... and it they are paying for it and love it why is it anyone elses business?!
> 
> As of now though... no work on my car.


Girl,
I hear ya and hope they get r done soon!! 

As for those Honda freaks, I have 3 neighbors that have been Honda mechanics for the past 18 years. Each one is into American muscle during off hours and drive what they like to play with, Mopar, Chevy and Ford. They have made a good living off those people who perceive to own the perfect machine. But its just another machine running to its engineered destiny of failure. So, in response ask em where's all the classic Jap cars of the 60's, 70's and 80's? Answer; crushed and sent to Korea to become Hundai's :lol: 

Hang in there,
Red.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

HAHA!!:lol: :rofl:


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

*Up Date On Car*

WEll i finally heard from the shop this evening... they have to tranny tore apart and discovered that some of my gears have chunks taken out of them. I dont guess they have look much at the belt or horn yet. So they said I should have it back on Monday if things go right. THey are trying for tomorrow but dont think it will happen.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Chunks? I am guessing there are teeth in the gearing broken off. You purchased this used.... They just don't get chipped, chunked or broken on their own if you get my meaning... Sounds like the previous owner sodomized your goat.

How ya holding up? You seem to have a good deal of patience with all that has been happening. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Chunks? I am guessing there are teeth in the gearing broken off. You purchased this used.... They just don't get chipped, chunked or broken on their own if you get my meaning... Sounds like the previous owner sodomized your goat.
> 
> How ya holding up? You seem to have a good deal of patience with all that has been happening. *


I am now understanding why the first owners traded her in. So does that mean they drove the complete Sh*t out of her?! Yeah when the guy from the dealership called me to give me an up-date, he said chunks. so I don't know. 

I will say it is depressing not having my car. THe Vibe is just not getting it done. haha. 

A lot of people still don't understand WHY and HOW i can still love my car. I cant explain it I just do. but I try too look at it this way right now.. the rate things are going i may have a new rebuild car by the time my warranties are up.. complements of GM. HAHA!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If the gearing is chewed up internally etc. I would say it's a good indication the car may have been trashed. The technicians working on the car could pretty much verify that by the damage that was done. 

If the car was leased to the original owner he could have known he wasn't gonna keep it so he had his fun with it not caring. Could be the previous owner beat the hell out of it and the dealer refused to honor the warranty because of abuse then the guy dumped it. Could be the previous owner showed no mercy on the car and power shifted etc which damaged the guts. Could be he he got on it once or twice and damaged it. Hard to say. The evidence will tell the tech what most probably happened. 

Buying used cars like this not knowing the history of it or who owned it, well you are finding out what can happen. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

yeah im learning... i wanted a GTO so bad so i graduated from college and when out and bough it. I couldnt afford a new one so i got a used one in Nov of 2006. then had surgery that dec. and couldnt drive for like a month.. then it was in and out of the shop since. I guess i got screwed... oh well. it sucks but I still dont want to get rid of it... unless im getting another on. <sigh>


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> yeah im learning... i wanted a GTO so bad so i graduated from college and when out and bough it. I couldnt afford a new one so i got a used one in Nov of 2006. then had surgery that dec. and couldnt drive for like a month.. then it was in and out of the shop since. I guess i got screwed... oh well. it sucks but I still dont want to get rid of it... unless im getting another on. <sigh>


*You are VERY lucky the warranty is in effect. If it weren't....

You may want to ask them to do a once over the car for you while they have it and it's still under warranty. If they see anything not kosher... take care of it...Once you get it back if you hear anything not right keep taking it back and getting it looked at.... You may also want to see if you can get some sort of an extended warranty through an independent insurance company, or go back to where you purchased it and ask if they have an extended warranty to offer. After this new car warranty is over, and with the problems you are having, you will end having to pay to fix what someone else did to it.*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *You are VERY lucky the warranty is in effect. If it weren't....
> 
> You may want to ask them to do a once over the car for you while they have it and it's still under warranty. If they see anything not kosher... take care of it...Once you get it back if you hear anything not right keep taking it back and getting it looked at.... You may also want to see if you can get some sort of an extended warranty through an independent insurance company, or go back to where you purchased it and ask if they have an extended warranty to offer. After this new car warranty is over, and with the problems you are having, you will end having to pay to fix what someone else did to it.*


i bought the extended warranty when i bought the car. one smart move i did!! Will they really just look over everything if i ask them?!?! with the horn i am thinking if they cant hear it they will not look into it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> i bought the extended warranty when i bought the car. one smart move i did!! Will they really just look over everything if i ask them?!?! with the horn i am thinking if they cant hear it they will not look into it.


*SMART MOVE !!!! I'd ask them to do the once over, they may or may not but If they see something not right, they should take care of it while they have it.

Since you purchased the extended warranty then you don't have the sense of urgency to get it all done before the 36K 3 yr deadline.

As far as the steering wheel... they should take the thing off and check the contacts under the air bag and all other connections to eliminate that area.

FYI in order to make sure the steering wheel is aligned properly once it is reinstalled, the front end has to be aligned. If it is not aligned you will have a crooked steering wheel unless they can get it on right on the first shot.

I'd tell them to make absolutely sure the steering wheel is aligned properly, or they may leave it go and you'll get in and be less than happy with it. (If they take it off.)*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *SMART MOVE !!!! I'd ask them to do the once over, they may or may not but If they see something not right, they should take care of it while they have it.
> 
> Since you purchased the extended warranty then you don't have the sense of urgency to get it all done before the 36K 3 yr deadline.
> 
> ...


I think I will ask them to do that.. look it over that is. it is finally starting to get frustrating now... knowing that the car had the complete crap beat out of it and that there are probably more problems with it and if they are not showing up now they will later.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Girl,
Buying used is a crap shoot, same as new. So, don't get down about the path you chose. It could have happened either way. Like Gump said in the movie, life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what's inside until you try one. In your case the car is still covered by the same warranty as if you bought it new without getting hit for the full deprecation. That's smart money! 

The trans problem sounds like the previous owner never learned how to drive a manual and had issues in synchronized coordination of the right hand locating a gear while using the left foot to operate the clutch. 

If the dealer is that far into repairing the trans, it will be better when you get it back then you brought it in. Once they are done you'll be back on the road diggin the gentle rock & purr of the engine at idle followed by a roar when you stomp on the pedal.

Good luck,
Red.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Girl,
> Buying used is a crap shoot, same as new. So, don't get down about the path you chose. It could have happened either way. Like Gump said in the movie, life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what's inside until you try one. In your case the car is still covered by the same warranty as if you bought it new without getting hit for the full deprecation. That's smart money!
> 
> The trans problem sounds like the previous owner never learned how to drive a manual and had issues in synchronized coordination of the right hand locating a gear while using the left foot to operate the clutch.
> ...



HAHA thanks. I needed that. Made me laugh. i cant wait until monday hoping i will get it back then... never thought i would not be able to wait until monday!!!! WOW. Ive got it bad. haha... But anyways Thanks all! You are a big help!


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

can't we all just get a long?? :cheers 

My 06 sounds doesn't honk, but it sounds you are using sand paper everytime u turn. I have no faith in the dealer so I raised the wheel to it's higest position and no more noise..I just have to drive holding the bottom of the wheel like a dummy but I love my GOAT!



noz34me said:


> WTF???? This guy is trying to help and you slam him? Hate to say it, but squealing belts and a faulty A/C leads logically to exactly what he said. The compressor may have a bad bearing- - -at least it's a good place to start rather than just throwing another belt on it.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

still waiting on a call from the dealer to hopefully get my car back


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> still waiting on a call from the dealer to hopefully get my car back



*Kinda like waiting on the birth of a child. :willy: 

I hope the problems are all straightened out.*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Ok thank i do not know! nor care too.. i will take the car wait over that. I will stick to my animals haha 

Well with an hour and 30 mins. left before the dealership closes i am thinking im not getting it back today. Blah... oh well it could be worse! 



GTO judge said:


> *Kinda like waiting on the birth of a child. :willy: *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Ok thank i do not know! nor care too.. i will take the car wait over that. I will stick to my animals haha
> 
> Well with an hour and 30 mins. left before the dealership closes i am thinking im not getting it back today. Blah... oh well it could be worse!




*:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

LABOR PAINS.......LABOR PAINS...... I don't mean delivery labor either...:rofl: :rofl: 

Give em a call and get an update?*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I dont want any.. the pains or the kids... not for me. maybe when im 40 so i will have some to clean my pants when im old. haha just kidding.

that is a good idea. i think i will call them. i will get back if i find out any news:cheers 



GTO judge said:


> *:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> LABOR PAINS.......LABOR PAINS...... I don't mean delivery labor either...:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Give em a call and get an update?*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Well I just talked to my dealership and he said that 5th and 6th gear are the ones that had the chunks taken out of it. They are still working on it. The belt was the idler pulley and they are replacing that. I also asked since they have my car tore down if they could just kind of check over everything since i am having trouble and i guess they already did. I guess the only thing that they seen was i guess the muffler was hit or something. he said it was flat. i didnt quite follow on that. He said I probably will have it back Wednesday but we will see. 2 more long days in the Vibe.
Gas prices have finally dropped so i will tell everyone now that in Dayton, Ohio the prices will be going up wednesday since Im getting my GTO back HAHAHAHAHAAHAH:lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Girl.
The squeaky wheel gets the grease ... stay on them with a call 3 ~ 4 times tomorrow for progress reports, pass the pain of waiting back onto them.

Good luck,
Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The idler pulley eh? Did they say this would cause you your A/C problems? Don't forget about the a/c.....you stated you had problems with it right? As Red said call them tomorrow to get another follow up, or better yet, take a run over there and take a look at what their findings are.

Wednesday is coming...... arty: *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

:agree Nothing better than walking in and asking how's it going and see for yourself if its on the lift or hidden out back. At this point I'd become a royal pain in the A$$!

Red.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

about the AC... dont understand how but they said that there was like a film build up on the compressor and was making it mess up? well how does the film get on it.

Well they are allowed to take more time on it i guess... they are not a Pontiac dealer so they have to completely order all parts and wait for them.

UGH! I hate to be rude to them since they dont even have to work on my car. plus THEY STILL HAVE MY CAR!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*A film ON the compressor? That's a new one on me. You stated the A/C does not get cold,.. R-34 leakage, low charge, low oil in the compressor itself, lack of power via the belts to the compressor not turning the compressor properly. Continued squealing, possible bearing problem. Slippage on the pully from belts. But the belts have been replaced 34 times lol. Or a bad compressor. A film? I have never heard of a film causing this. 

If they are not a GM service center, how are they handling the GM warranty on it if they are not a GM licensed S.C.? Unless your extended warranty you purchased on it's own is picking it up? *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

It is a Cadillac Dealer. they are allowed to work on it under the warranty. it was only like.5 pounds low on the coolant in the AC. Maybe I will try to stop in. see i work 2 part time jobs... UGH! so i dont have a lot of time. I need a full time oh well.. that is a whole different forum. lol. 



GTO judge said:


> *A film ON the compressor? That's a new one on me. You stated the A/C does not get cold,.. R-34 leakage, low charge, low oil in the compressor itself, lack of power via the belts to the compressor not turning the compressor properly. Continued squealing, possible bearing problem. Slippage on the pully from belts. But the belts have been replaced 34 times lol. Or a bad compressor. A film? I have never heard of a film causing this.
> 
> If they are not a GM service center, how are they handling the GM warranty on it if they are not a GM licensed S.C.? Unless your extended warranty you purchased on it's own is picking it up? *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Still no car back  WAAAAAHHHHH

Maybe today... <sigh>


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Whats the latest update? Have you visited the patient? *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Hahahaha! No i havent visited. I just dont have time. Soon I will since I'm going down to ONE job! yippy!

BUt i talked to them on Wednesday and they had to order a pin for the transmission. I asked them to look over the car and they already had. the only thing they said they noticed is that it looks like my muffler was hit. I still dont get that. so it must have happened with the first owner. They said it isnt causing and problems right now. and he said they are taking their time to make sure everything is done right. I guess they are having to look stuff up on how to put it back together properly.... SHOULD THAT SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF ME?!?!?! Something about GM didnt give very good directions but they did get a DVD. I am just trying to trust them. I dont know... but they are keeping me up-to-date.




GTO judge said:


> *Whats the latest update? Have you visited the patient? *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

PS: Soon i wont remember how to drive a stick LOL :rofl: :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Them wanting to hook everything up properly should make you feel better not more worried. Sounds like they are wanting to get everything right so they don't have to do it all over again. 

As far as the muffler, as long as it's functioning properly and won't cause you a problem down the road I wouldn't worry about it. The previous owner must have been a piece of art work.*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I guess i was thinking they should know how it goes together but I guess they are not a Pontiac dealer so oh well. I just want it done right and that seems to be what they are trying to do. I just miss it. 

yeah they said it was fine, just looked a little flat or something. i dont know i havent seen it. Oh well they havent done we wrong yet. all the customers i talked to seem to love them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Must be a reason customers "love them." Better to take their time to make sure the job is correct than rushing it to get it back. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah i agree... still dont change i miss my car hahah but i agree



GTO judge said:


> *Must be a reason customers "love them." Better to take their time to make sure the job is correct than rushing it to get it back. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Miss your GTO bad enough? Go find a dealer who still has one on the lot and take it for a test drive with no intention of buying it.....:lol: Good luck with the repairs hope to read your back on the road shortly.

Red.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

haha not that's an idea! :cheers 

Another weekend without my car  It will get better soon!!! <<thinking positive>>



Red Bearded Goat said:


> Miss your GTO bad enough? Go find a dealer who still has one on the lot and take it for a test drive with no intention of buying it.....:lol: Good luck with the repairs hope to read your back on the road shortly.
> 
> Red.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I"M FINALLY GETTING MY CAR BACK!!!!!! YIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Sorry Im just a little excited.

They called this afternoon and said that it was ready. There were tons of other parts that they had to order that they didnt know they were going to have to to get it put back together. I should find out more tomorrow but it is suppose to be fixed! YIPPY! I am getting it before i go to work in the morning. 

arty:


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

WAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

You will not believe this!!!!!!! I didn't get my car back this morning. I was on my way to pick it up and my cell phone starts ringing. I knew the number... and I knew it wasnt them calling to tell me good morning. They were pulling my car out of the garage and it is leaking transmission fluid. 

I went ahead and stopped since I was right there and talked to them. They said that the synchronizer between 5th and 6th gear was shattered and parts were everywhere. That is how 5th and 6th gear got the chunks taken out of them. and with the belt it was the idler pulley they replaced.

So now i am waiting to see what happens. It has been over 3 weeks since I have had my car!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> WAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You will not believe this!!!!!!! I didn't get my car back this morning. I was on my way to pick it up and my cell phone starts ringing. I knew the number... and I knew it wasnt them calling to tell me good morning. They were pulling my car out of the garage and it is leaking transmission fluid.
> 
> ...


*Ouch.... talk about adding insult to injury... Leaking transmission fluid, it may be they didn't install a seal properly or torqued bolts down. Hopefully that's all it is. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I just heard back from them and it is ready.... again. I guess the plug needed replaced so it was something simple. I get to pick it up... as of now haha



GTO judge said:


> *Ouch.... talk about adding insult to injury... Leaking transmission fluid, it may be they didn't install a seal properly or torqued bolts down. Hopefully that's all it is. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If the tranny fs-up again, I'd demand a a new one, not another repair.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I dont understand why they didnt give me a new one anyways... they pretty much rebuild in there in the shop for over 3 weeks. I keep telling myself as long as it is done right that is all i care about.



PEARL JAM said:


> If the tranny fs-up again, I'd demand a a new one, not another repair.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I dont understand why they didnt give me a new one anyways...


Cost ratio. When a large item warranty repair is done in a GM shop the mechanic has to to present GM with to options: Repair or replace. GM usually goes with the cheaper one, repair. Trust me, most mechanics would rather replace the tranny, but usually it's not their dicision in a warranty situation.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I see... soon i will have it back!!!! 
arty: 



PEARL JAM said:


> Cost ratio. When a large item warranty repair is done in a GM shop the mechanic has to to present GM with to options: Repair or replace. GM usually goes with the cheaper one, repair. Trust me, most mechanics would rather replace the tranny, but usually it's not their dicision in a warranty situation.


----------



## 455bobcat (May 25, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Girl,
> I hear ya and hope they get r done soon!!
> 
> As for those Honda freaks, I have 3 neighbors that have been Honda mechanics for the past 18 years. Each one is into American muscle during off hours and drive what they like to play with, Mopar, Chevy and Ford. They have made a good living off those people who perceive to own the perfect machine. But its just another machine running to its engineered destiny of failure. So, in response ask em where's all the classic Jap cars of the 60's, 70's and 80's? Answer; crushed and sent to Korea to become Hundai's :lol:
> ...


Amen brother :lol:


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

It's 6PM EST. The suspense is killing me....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NoToDoD said:


> It's 6PM EST. The suspense is killing me....


*LOLOLOL I know what ya mean... I been waiting for an update... Kind of like a soap opera...... *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Hahaha you all are funny!

but anyways....

I GOT IT BACK! arty: happy dance!!!:willy: 

it feels so weird shifting. it is very stiff.... is that common? I was thinking maybe it needs driven a little more but i have no idea. this is a first for me. I thought about calling them tomorrow. 

The horn did not act up while they had it.. but then again most of the time they had it, it was tore apart. 

NO BELT SQUEALING!!! YIPPY! It was the serp belt tensioner causing it, sp they replaced it. 

Oh and I was SO flippen right! gass is going up and i have my car back GRRR! oh well. I have SPEED now! :cool


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I'm getting mad now... My car feels worse! I could not get it in first this morning ... then i got POed and slammed it in gear. it is so stiff... 

I just got off the phone and he just said to bring it in for a test drive.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mine was stiff too when it was new. You will feel it loosen up as you drive it. 

I am puzzled, you said it was leaking transmission fluid. You now say shifting is tight. If your car is stick it has no transmission fluid. :confused :confused 

Maybe it was leaking gear oil NOT transmission fluid? Transmission fluid will be red in color.

The transmission is close ratio. Meaning your sifting will be very close and tight, not sloppy loose as with older cars. Mine loosened up somewhat and being you are not real experienced with this type of shifting you will get used to it.

Not shifting into first without force is not normal however. Your tranny was rebuilt it will be like new. Maybe you were not in the proper alignment when you tried to get it into fist? First gear is synchronized. They will advise you. 

As far as the squealing, it had to be either a bearing or pulley as a few of us suggested. Glad that noise is gone  Maybe when the horn was tore apart that problem as been resolved as well. Fingers crossed LOL. 

And your A/C? 

Happy times.............arty: *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

it use to be really slopping before they tore the tranny down. and now it just feels awful to me. maybe because i as still use to it sloppy. people suggested at work to drive it a few days to see.

As for my car.. it is a stick and yes they said transmission fluid and i did see it. it was red. So now im confused now.... :confused :confused 

I never thought it was close on the shifting. I thought the gears were far apart and still feels that way to me.... i think. 

I had the problems before with it being hard to get into first... that is why i was surprised when they said that it was 5th and 6th gears that had the problem. what do you mean "First gear is synchronized. They will advise you." i dont follow.

as of today the belt is still quiet! HOOT HOOT arty: 

The AC they said that it had some kind of build up on the compressor so they cleaned it. and it was low just a little on the coolant so they filled it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Synchronized meaning you can down shift into first while moving or take it and out of first while moving. There is a synchronized gear in there. I would think if it were not right that would have been taken care of as well. They will advise you once they test drive it and determine if the tightness is due to it being new.

It will be tight when new. You are used to it being all screwed up. They will advise you once it is checked out. It will loosen up over time.

There is oil in the transmission but no dip stick to check it. It is sealed with a drain plug. It's not the traditional automatic transmission set up. You don't add to it like in automatics. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

They said that it was the plug that wasn't in right. I think I will just drive it a few days and then see what it is like at the beginning of the week and go from there.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Every review I've ever read and my own experience says that the tranny will feel very tight when new, very notchy and rubbery. Resist the urge to slam it in, it should break in over time (or it will break you of your urges . That's why so many owners here went with an aftermarket shortshifter.

Keep an eye on it for a few days.

Not to worry you further, but I thought there were also problems w early GTO differentials, something about the pumpkin innards not being assembled properly causing problems with 2 and 3 shifting, replaceable under wty. If they rebuilt some gears but didn't reassemble properly, any issues may become more pronounced, just my thought.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday I got in my car and when i started it the flippen belt started squealing AGAIN! But it hasn't done it since. I'm just getting so frustrated!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Yesterday I got in my car and when i started it the flippen belt started squealing AGAIN! But it hasn't done it since. I'm just getting so frustrated!


I think you have something binding, like the AC compressor, generator/alternator, etc. They may be putting a treatement on the belt that helps it "catch" for awhile, but after that treatment wears off, it's back to slipping.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

It just did it yesterday morning and that is it. so we will see. we did have a hard rain but i still dont think that should be it... who knows!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Rain should not have any effect unless you drive through deep water. Does the squealing stop when you turn the a-c off?


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

i don't think it has anything to do with the ac. before it squealed all the time as long as the car was on. and no i didnt drive in any deep water. It was raining this morning and it didnt squeal so who knows. there is no point in taking it back since it isnt doing it all the time. but my horn still honks. it did it the other day too. it is just becoming a pain now. Maybe i will try to sell it and get the G8 that is coming out. (probably wont i still love my car... but i would love it more if it did have so many problems)




PEARL JAM said:


> Rain should not have any effect unless you drive through deep water. Does the squealing stop when you turn the a-c off?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd keep taking it back, or try another dealer. I know it's a pain in the ass, but while it is still under warranty you realy have nothing to lose, except for your time, of course.:cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

It's painfull to read about the problems you've had with your car. I wince everytime I see that you've posted on here. I agree with Pearl Jam though, keep taking it back and torture the dealer like they do you. Make sure there are people around and say things like "If I didn't love this car so much I'd try for the lemon law" and " I can't believe we keep having the same problems. I know you are trying your best but I wish you would figure out how to fix it". If you say it in a nice way, it's a put-down that isn't. You might also get them to admit they can't fix it which gives you ammo for future remedies.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Keep bringing it back, do not give up nor let it slide. You have value to lose and everything to gain. You must share your pain with them, and you must get your money's worth for the extended wty. This is why you bought the ext wty, use it!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> Well My GTO is back in the shop Yet again. It has had 4 belts put on, glove box worked one, and fabric glued back on, new solenoids in shifter… I think that is all as of now…
> 
> Well I took it in this morning to a different dealer (other was a joke and just kept putting belts on it and not fixing the problem) The belts were squealing, AC not getting cold, Hard to shift, and My horn honks when it feels like it (I know sounds crazy but it does) They started on the Transmission and they are tearing it apart to find out what is really wrong with it. (This dealership is GREAT)
> 
> ...


Hi, I have been having major issues with mine. You can read my post "Is the gto a piece of crap?" . I would like to say that I have been through the horn honking problem and maybe I can shed some light on it. My horn problem was not the air bag, wiring, or horn relay. In your steering column, behind your steering wheel there is a coil. It purpose is to connect the wiring on your steering wheel (horn, radio, cruise controls) to the column harness without the wires twisting around when you turn your steering wheel. I imagine it is similar to a telephone handset cord detangler if you have ever seen one of those. Anyway, like everything else on my car, it was defective. Several trips to the dealer finally located the problem and replacing it corrected the problem. My horn at least works only when I want it to. I would suggest, suggesting that to your dealer. My list of problems makes yours hardly worth comment.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Well about keep taking it back if it isn’t doing it all the time.. or it did it once… the dealerships I have dealt with will not look for a problem… they have to hear it or experience it before they will look for it. It was like that with both dealers I have taken it to. And with the squeal in the belt… it still hasn’t happened again. So far now it seems to be doing good besides the stupid horn. They will not just jump into it and see what the problem is. Then what do I do? Have them keep my car forever? They have driven it and it doenst do it all the time. I have brought things up to them of what it could be but they will not look into it until they hear it. SO STUPID I AGREE! Plus if they do not give me a rental I have no other transportation. My GTO is my daily driver. It is getting old though I do know that!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

It sounds like time for an escalation in your tactics! Tell the dealer you went to last that you would like to speak to their District Service Manager. They may balk at first, but be persistent and then explain your problems to him/her. If your car is under factory warranty you can also threaten the dealer with a bad CSI report if they don't do whatever it take to fix your car. I have worked at a GM dealer for 25 years, and can tell you that if you will be persistent it will pay off! Hope this helps!

'Guru


----------



## BaconHeart7 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi yall , i bought my 05 GTO last November never heard horn beep. Earlier this year 2020, put long tubes on and changed out the broken cd changer factory Blah Punk. Put in a cheap Dual cd player am/fm new speakers. Now notice horn sounds off at 3200rpm EVERY TIME. I originally thought it was a noise related to exhaust couldny tel and it was actually beeping till i rode with windows down radio off. Very obvious then ,this SOB is beeping.If i ease it up to 3200 and keep going Beep. If i jar on it Beep. If i drive it easy shift before 3k never a sound. Now, we have summer ( heat related)? We have radio install did i mention all steering wheel controls lost due to radio change.?? Pulled horn relay still beep. I couldnt find horns which is why im on here i want try unplugging. If still beeps i will try security horn. Also found out BCM and key fobs replaced in 2010 by previous owner. Anyway not only is it aggravating its flippin embarrassing peeps think im beeping horn at them. See yall someone's always got it worse than you. Take Care .


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why didn't you create you own thread instead of tacking your post on to a 13 year old thread?


----------

